# Mazatlan Mexico Information



## Mazatlan Frank (Aug 27, 2005)

I have threads on other boards and I would like to start one here. If anyone has questions about  the City of Mazatlan, please ask. I will be writing a little information also but questions are welcome!
I live in Mazatlan so I have seen a few sites, but never have stayed in any, but if you have questions about Activities, Beaches, Prices or general information, please ask.
Have a nice weekend!

*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## Karen G (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the offer, Frank, and welcome to TUG.  We'll look forward to your info on Mazatlan.


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Aug 28, 2005)

*Gracias!*

Thank you very much for the welcome. I hope my information is helpful for all!

*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## VacationLover (Aug 29, 2005)

*Visting Mazatlan*



			
				Mazatlan Frank said:
			
		

> I have threads on other boards and I would like to start one here. If anyone has questions about  the City of Mazatlan, please ask. I will be writing a little information also but questions are welcome!
> I live in Mazatlan so I have seen a few sites, but never have stayed in any, but if you have questions about Activities, Beaches, Prices or general information, please ask.
> Have a nice weekend!
> 
> *Mazatlan Frank*




Hello Mazatlan Frank,

My first trip to Mazatlan will be November 26th for one week.  We are staying at the Mayan Palace Sea Garden.

Here are a few questions I can think of right now:

1.  How far is the Mayan Palace from the airport?  There will be 6 of us, so should we reserve a van?  How much do you think it costs?

2.  In order for us to spend a day in old town, would we be better off taking a taxi or taking a bus?

3.  Is there anything in the hotel zone we should see or do besides eating?

4.  Do you have a recommendation for a Mexican Fiesta?

5.  Can you suggest any tours for sightseeing outside of Mazatlan?

This is just a start.  I am sure I will think  of other questions as time goes on.

Thanks for any information you can give me.

Norma in California


----------



## DianeH (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Frank,
Thanks for offering your help.  We haven't been back for 4 years but I recall perscription glasses were much less in Maz.  Does that still stand true?

Diane


----------



## Harmina (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Frank - Which resort would you consider to be the nicest timeshare property in Mazatlan?


----------



## jperkins (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't know what Frank thinks but I think Pueblo Bonito at Emerald Bay is wonderful.  The PB in Mazatlan proper is very nice also.


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Aug 31, 2005)

*A few answers........*

Sorry for the delay, but I am having some trouble today with the internet service. although I have DSL it is very slow. Anyways, here are a few answers:

*VacationLover* I am glad that you chose Mazatlan to visit in November, here are some answers
1- The airport is between 30 and 40 minutes away from the Sea garden and you can take a regular taxi, normally stopping at different Hotels first or you can hire a private van for, I think 500 or 600 pesos (50-60us) one way. I know of a company that does that but I do not know if I can write it on the board so if you like email me to fkole2000@hotmail.com and I will help you if you want.
2- To Old town, a bus charges from the Sea garden 10 pesos and has air conditioning. The ride should be around 45 minutes, depending on the time you go. A taxi van, should charge around a 120 to 150 pesos one way. The buses are very nice. The bus is Sabalo-Centro straight downtown or Sabalo-Cocos if you want a longer ride.
3- In the Golden zone you can shop and there are many restaurants. The Sea shell City is a very interesting place to visit. All kinds of sea shells.
4- Mexican Fiesta, the Hotel Playa is the best. 
5- Tours, yes there are quite a few. I suggest the City tour and the Copala tour. But I do not recommend the ones "free" given by Hotels or Timeshares because they are sponsered by jewlery stores and restaurants and you spend more time there then seeing the city. Go with someone reputable. If you want more information please ask. I am sure that you can get a private one, just for the 6 of you and you will have a great time.
If you want a description of the tours tell me and I will give it to you.
I hope this helps you!

*DianeH* Yes, I think  that it still is that way. Prices are lower down here. I have seen many Americans and Canadians getting there lenses here and also the Dental.

*
Harmina* Yes, like Jperkins says, The Pueblo Bonito at Emerald Bay is the nicest, that is my personal favorite. I have friends that own there and it is great! The gardens, pools, restaurants, rooms, everything. The only thing which to some might be great, is that is aways from the action zone, but if you want privacy, it is great! They do have a complimentary shuttle to the PB Mazatlan which is closer to the Golden zone. PB Mazatlan is also very nice.

I hope these answers help a bit. Have a nice evening!


----------



## Harmina (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks Jim. That is what I wanted to hear. We have 2 weeks booked at Emerald Bay for next Feb.


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Aug 31, 2005)

You will love it Harmina. If you have aditional questions please ask here or email me. Gracias! Have a nice evening!

Mazatlan Frank


----------



## Harmina (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks Frank. I guess you and I were posting at the same time when I was replying to Jim. I am looking very much forward to our exchange to PB @ EB.
The fact that it is sort of isolated doesn't bother me as you mentioned there is a bus that can take us into town.


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Aug 31, 2005)

That is correct, they do have a bus, that goes back and forth every hour or half hour, I am not sure. But it takes you closer to town, not downtown. From PB Mazatlan, you still have to take a bus or taxi to the Golden zone.
But you will love Emerald Bay! I took some American travel journalists there a few months ago and they loved it also. We ate there and it was excellent!

Mazatlan Frank


----------



## VacationLover (Aug 31, 2005)

Mazatlan Frank,

Thank you for your response to my questions.  They will be helpful.  Looking forward to my trip.

Norma


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Sep 1, 2005)

I am glad that I could help. Have a great trip!

Mazatlan Frank


----------



## DianeH (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Frank for the info on eyeglasses.  I have been in touch with the dentist too, regarding teeth bleaching.  We hope to be there in Feb as well, bought the flight, have one week confirmed, just waiting for RCI to cough over the second one!

Diane


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Sep 2, 2005)

I heard that signature vacations is having a charter flight to Mazatlan in winter, from Vancouver and other major Canadian Cities. Perhaps you are coming on that flight. If I can help you more, please ask here or email me to fkole2000@hotmail.com
Have a great evening!


*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## FrankO (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello Harmina,
You will love PB@Emerald Bay. As of March of 2005, shuttle bus between PB Mazatlan and PB Emerald Bay runs  on the 1/2 hour from PB Maz to PB EB and on the hour from PB EB to PB Maz. Keep in mind that the shuttle stops @ 10:00 PM.  Would like to put a plug in for all the hard working people who will be attending any one who stays at either PB. The average wage for wait staff or room attendants is roughly five US dollars a day. Yes, that is for full day of work. It is up to you, but I'm not shy on tipping. For example, I always leave 2 US dollars with an note of thanks on the pillow of our bed each morning. You will have the same room attendant every day, except for a scheduled day off. Take the time to learn your room attendants name and take the time to greet them if you happen to see them. Needless to say, I have a RTU at each resort. I don't speak Spanish, but seem to get by with a few phrases I have picked up. Goal is to at least be somewhat conversationly literate. Enjoy your stay as a guest of Mexico, Maxatlan, and PB. Can't wait for my yearly March visit to Maz. 
FrankO aka DakotaKid


----------



## Harmina (Sep 2, 2005)

I am looking forward to our stay @ PB @ Emerald Bay. We do tip the staff well when we go on vacation. I find the Mexican people to be the most gracious and humble. They always seem so happy and really do go out of their way to ensure that everything is up to par. Just to see their smile, makes it worth tipping.    My daughter bought me a CD on how to learn Spanish in 6 weeks and I am going to make an effort to learn to speak Spanish so that I can communicate with them in their native tongue rather than expecting everyone to know how to communicate in English. I have taken a Spanish dictionary with me in the past.


----------



## bigfrank (Sep 4, 2005)

*Mazatlan chat Sept 6*

I wanted you all to know that Mazatlan Frank will be hosting a Mazatlan Chat on www.timeshareforums.com this Tuesday at 11pm Est, You have to be registered there in order to enter the chat room.


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Sep 4, 2005)

*I will be there......*

I will Read you on Tuesday at  11pm Est. Please come ahead with questions about this beautiful City and Port. 

See you then! Have a great week!


*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Sep 8, 2005)

*Pulmonias*

In Mazatlan we have some little golfcarts which are called Pulmonias. In English it means Pneumonia. When these started about 39 years ago, the taxi drivers would tell people to not ride these vehicles because they would catch a pneumonia.  This was just to make them look bad, but the name stayed and here we have them. As they were such a big competition to the regular taxis, these, bought the cars you call the "thing" and made them look like a Pulmonia but they tried to call them penicilins, which is the cure to Pulmonia. The name did not stay but the vehicles did. The difference between one and another is that Pulmonias do not have doors and the others do.

Just a little comment on things in Mazatlan........


*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Sep 9, 2005)

*Questions Anyone?*

This thread is for information and questions. If anyone has questions please ask, gracias!


*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## california-bighorn (Sep 10, 2005)

Maz Frank, I sent an email a few days ago, but I guess it didn't go thru. How is the scuba diving in Mazatlan? Are the dive shops near either of the Pueblo Bonito resorts? Where are the dive sites that are visited the most? Thanks for for info!!! Marty


----------



## ragtop (Sep 10, 2005)

Frank, have you been to Concordia and Copala?  If so, was it worth the time to get there?


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Sep 11, 2005)

*california-bighorn*
I do not know much of Scuba diving. I have heard that it is not too great here also, but as I said, I do not know much. The only place I know that they offer Scuba diving is the Aqua Sports Center at El Cid mega resort. There phone number is (669) 913 3333 Extension 3341 and there email is oceansport@hotmail.com  I hope that this will help you.
Sorry, but I did not get any email from you. If you need something else, my email is fkole2000@hotmail.com 

*ragtop* Yes, I have been to Concordia and Copala many times. My wife is from Copala and my in laws still live there. It deppends what you think of Old Mexican towns. I think they are beautiful. If you take a tour with someone that knows the area it is worth it. But sometimes, you go with someone that is not a licensed tour guide and of course there is not enough real information. Email me if you have any other questions.

Have a great week start!


*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## gophish (Sep 11, 2005)

Maz Frank,
Question about flights from NY to Mazatlan.
We are actually going from Albany, NY, but we could go down to the city if it makes it easier and cheaper.
We aren't actually going until Nov '06 but I have been look at flights for this Nov just to get an idea and have had trouble finding flights that leave here and arrive in Mazatlan the same day. Many of the flights I see don't get there until the day after you leave due to transfers and layovers. 
Are there airlines that run flights that arrive there the same day we leave here. I'm not concerned about direct flights but would like to not have to leave the day before I want to get there. Any suggestions?
thanks Ken H.


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Sep 11, 2005)

*Pneumonia in Mazatlan!*

I do not know if you are aware, but in Mazatlan we have Pneumonia, but that is the name of the golf cart taxis we have in Mazatlan  . In the 1960´s, when these little carts came out in Mazatlan, were called by some of the taxi drivers, Pulmonia (Pneumonia), so the locals would not ride on these vehicles, because they were the competition of the regular taxis. Nothing happened, the locals rode the pulmonias and the name stayed. As these were such a competition for the regular taxis, they started buying the cars that you call the "Thing" and made them similar to Pulmonias, but they were trying to call them penicilins, because they were the cure to the pneumonia. The difference is that the Safaris (the name they have now) have doors and the Pulmonias do not have doors. 

*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Sep 11, 2005)

*Flights to Mazatlan*

I have taken people around the City and of course I ask where they are from. When they say New York, first of all I ask them why they chose Mazatlan, because normally people from The East Coast go to Can Cun, Cozumel, etc. Another question is how they flew here. I have heard many answers and many unhappy faces. But those who are happy, have flied from New York to Houston and from Houston to Mazatlan on Continental Express. I am not sure of the frequency but if it is not everyday, it should be at least 4 times a week.

Direct flights come from Houston-Continental Express, Phoenix-America West, Denver-Frontier, Los ANgeles-Alaska Airlines, Mexicana, Aeromexico, Aero California and starting in December I heard, Delta will come back after 10 years from Salt Lake City. 

Of course we have direct flights from Mexico City also. I would try thru Houston. I think and heard that it is the best choice.
I hope this helps a bit!

Have a great week!

*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## Parkplace (Sep 12, 2005)

Mazatlan Frank

I was sure I had asked about good snorkeling spots in Mazatlan but I don't see the thread anywhere, so I will ask again.

We will be staying at the Sea Gardens in November.  Where do you suggest the best and/or closest snorkeling spot is to there??  We would be interested in your experience of best and closest.

thanks sir


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Sep 13, 2005)

*Snorkling.......*

Hola amigo
I do not know very much about snorkling, but I have heard that on Deer Island is a good place. If you have your own equipment you can go on the anphibius boat that crosses from El Cid to Deer Island. If you do not have equipment, El Cid has an Aqua Sports center that rents it. If you require aditional information and I do not answer email me fkole2000@hotmail.com 
By the way, I have heard that on Stone Island you can snorkle also but the water is normally very mixed.

*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Sep 13, 2005)

*Mazatlan, Mexico*

Mazatlan comes from the word Mazatl, which in Nahuatl means land or place of the deer. It was officially founded on May 14th 1531, although the Historians have a contriversy and say it was founded later. Mazatlan has been a REAL City. It started as a Spanish fortress, then in the 1800´s it was a very important Import Export port. People from countries around the world came seeking fortune in those days, some found it, some didn´t. In the 1900´s it became a fishing port. In the 1940´s it started to become a Tourist City. We have a modern Hotel area, but also we have a beautiful Historical district called OLD MAZATLAN. If you come to Mazatlan, do not miss this area, it is the nicest! The population of the City oficially is 380,000 people but the census was done several years ago and many books say 800,000 because it has been growing inmensly. 
So, come down to Mazatlan and enjoy the City. People are very friendly and it is  a  great place to come to.


*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## ragtop (Sep 13, 2005)

Frank, can you rate the timeshare resorts in Mazatlan in your opinion?  Just curious...


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Sep 13, 2005)

*My opinion..........*

This would be my opinion. It is what I have seen, some indoors, some exterior only and also by comments I have heard or read.......

1-Pueblo Bonito at Emerald Bay
2-Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan
3-Inn at Mazatlan
4-Royal Villas
5-Marina El Cid
6-Torres Mazatlan

To me those would be the top six.

When Mayan Sea Garden opens the nre tower thet are building, perhaps the places will  change.........


*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Sep 16, 2005)

*Cliff Divers in Mazatlan*

*Did you know that Mazatlan has cliff divers, just like in Acapulco? We have them in the area called Olas Altas. It is lower then in Acapulco but also much more shallow. It is around 45 feet high and 5 to 6 feet deep. What they do, is they wait for the wave to dive. They have been doing this for about 30 years now. You can go and see them on your own, but if no one else is there, they will ask you for around $8 to $10us. If there are more people then they just ask for tips. The other way to see them is taking a tour. Have fun watching them!*

*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## samsonsay (Sep 17, 2005)

*Weather in June*

Is mid June a good time to visit or is it likely to be really hot?


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Sep 18, 2005)

Mid June is warm and it is when the rainy season is about to start. But if you want quiet, it is quiet because most tourists are in the US or Canada and the Mexican tourists start coming to Mazatlan at the end of June. So if you want quiet it is ok, and for the heat, we have air condtioners, so come down amigo!


*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Sep 18, 2005)

*Mazatlan for New Years ??*

Hola Mazatlan Frank,

First, I want to thank you for the information on direct flights to Mazatlan.  Everytime I look on the internet all the connections look painful and time-consuming (with mostly "next day" arrivals), so I was getting a little worried. Also, from San Diego we can get non-stop flights to Cabo for around $340/each, but it looks like Mazatlan flights cost about $550/each and that's flying from Los Angeles with 1 stopover!  Ouch!!! 

We usually go to either Cabo or Puerto Vallarta for 1 week in either January or February, but for 2006 we are planning our Mexico trip for the week between Christmas and New Years.  I was worried that it might not be warm enough in Cabo in late December, so I booked a week at Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan.  I am hoping that there would be some sunshine, and **maybe** temperatures in the 70's (F) for most of the mid-day, even though it will be a little chilly at night.  Or, worst-case, I hope that the Pueblo Bonito will have heated pools. Can you tell me anything about the weather for the last week of the year?  

Also, I am wondering what kinds of things will be going on during the week between Christmas and New Years.  We probably will not arrive until the day after Christmas, but I am wondering if a lot of the city will be closed for the holiday week. Or, since a lot of cruise ships will still be stopping in Mazatlan that week, most shops, stores & restaurants will still be open?  Does Mazatlan have fireworks or any special celebrations for New Year's eve?

Thanks much!
---- Rene


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Sep 18, 2005)

*True.......*

I read your comment and I said to myself, thats not true! I just checked on different airlines and wow! It is true. The most inexpensive I found was Aeromexico with a roundtrip for $415us flying thru Mexico City. That is incredible! Just recently (well it was the low season) I saw a round trip to LA, non-stop for $200us per person. This is truly incredible, no wonder a lot of people go to other destinations because their air fare is much less. I found a round trip from Tijuana for $480 each. I do not know how difficult it is for you to travel from there.

The weather is very nice around December and January. In the day, aorund the low and mid 80´s and at night the mid or high 70´s. No rain in that part of the year, although once in a while mother natures turns some showers on, but that is unusual.

Mazatlan is a tourist city so things are open. Christmas day, some things will be closed downtown but in the Golden zone, things are pretty much open. We have cruiseships on the 25, 26, 28 and 29 that week so we will be busy. We do not really have fireworks on those days, except for some Hotels. I am not sure about Pueblo Bonito, but the Hotel Playa Mazatlan has fireworks every sunday at 7 or 8 on the beach. It is a nice show! The Hotels of course and restaurants have things going on also. If you need aditional information please email me ( fkole2000@hotmail.com ) and I will gladly send it to you. 

You probably have many questions that I will gladly answer. Have a nice Sunday!

*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Sep 18, 2005)

*Mazatlan, a real City...*

*I call Mazatlan a real City because it was not developed for tourists like other Cities in Mexico. It started off as a Spanish fortress in the 1500´s. In the 1800´s it was a very important Port, actually the next one south of San Francisco. We also had sort of a gold rush in the Sierra Madre mountains so there were a lot of businesses in Port. The import and exports were also big in those days from Europe, as well as China and the Phillipines. After that it was a fishing port and later it became a tourist City. So now, tourism is big but also we still have fishing (shrimp, with one of the largest fleets in Mexico and tuna fish),also Industries like Pacifico Beer, Marino Coffee, shipyards and many other manufacturing plants. Even though, many people think that Mazatlan is a little fishing village, but it is more then that.................[/*FONT]

Mazatlan Frank


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Sep 23, 2005)

*Anyone coming down and need information?*

Any of you planning to come to Mazatlan or do not know where to go? Ask me! I like to answer questions. 

*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Sep 24, 2005)

*The Golden zone....*

I am sure that many here about the Golden zone and do not have a clue of what it is. Well the Golden zone is a certain area North of Mazatlan where all the big Hotels, shops, jewelry stores, boutiques and restaurants are. It was called that way in the 70´s because they wanted a new area for Hotels, similar to la Zona Rosa (pink zone) in Mexico City, but with a different color. I would say it should be the Green zone, because many things are in US dollars, hahaha, just joking. 
But, if you are going there, you will find great jewelry stores like PARDO (Fire opals), Pacific Jewelry, Diamonds International, Diamond Marquis, Maya (Great real Talavera) and many many little shops selling from t-shirts to silver. Some of the Hotels are in the Golden zone and some away. The Golden zone is not downtown though, downtown is further south.

*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Sep 25, 2005)

*Shopping places*

*While you are in Mazatlan, the best places to buy groceries are the big Super Markets like Mega Comercial (at La Gran Plaza Mall), Gigante (by the Bull Ring), Sams Club (by La Gran Plaza), Walmart (close to Volkswagen), Soriana (two locations) and Ley (4 locations). If you like shopping the Old way, we have the main Mercado (Pino Suarez). Of course, close to most of the resorts, we have mini marts with maxi prices. For Liquor and wines, I suggest either Sams club, Walmart or Casa Arias, which has a great selection and is very close to the Aquarium on the Malecon (Avenida del Mar). 
A little help for the Newbies in Mazatlan......*


*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## dmahanay (Sep 28, 2005)

Frank,

We are going to PV for first 2 wks of November and are thinking of planning a side trip to Mazatlan.  Can you suggest a hotel for one or two nights.  What is your opinion on the safety of driving from PV to Mazatlan (2 seniors)?

Doris


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Sep 29, 2005)

*PV to MZT*

Well I would say that you must be careful driving. There is a mountain range as you leave PV and it is a very windy road. I have travelled thru there many times. It takes me around 6 hours driving PV Mzt. Just be very careful and try to leave PV early so you get here at a good time. I am sure that you will really enjoy Mazatlan a lot! There are nice Hotels, what star rate are you looking for? 3, 4 , 5 star? Let me know and I will let you know. If there is anything else I can help you with, please ask.

Mazatlan Frank


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Sep 29, 2005)

*La Gran Plaza*

If you want to go to the shopping mall, we have a nice one that is called La Gran Plaza. It has a Mega (which is like a Walmart), a nice Department store and also Movie cinemas, Recorcholis (video games, very nice!) for kids, Sanborns (a chain of nice restaurants and stores), a fast food area (including Burger King and Dairy queen) and many other little shops. This is not a tourist mall, you will find things that we locals buy, like sandals, shoes, cloths, food, etc. It is all air conditioned so that is great! Specially for these months. If you like to go there, just tell the taxi driver to take you to La Gran Plaza.  It is also 5 minutes away from the Golden zone, next to Sams Club. Enjoy it!

Mazatlan Frank


----------



## Parkplace (Oct 10, 2005)

*Airport to Resort*

Hi Frank:

I just posted a question to you under 'Mexico'.

We are arriving in Mazatlan on Nov. 11th and wonder your opinion of the best way to get to Mayan Sea Gardens from the airport and return?

Is there a shuttle do you know or is the taxi the best way?

Thanks Frank


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Oct 11, 2005)

*Airport Taxi*

There are taxis at the airport to take you there, but also you can prehire the service. I know of a company that does the roundtrip to the Mayan Seagarden for $25us per person. If you want  more information email me at fkole2000@hotmail.com 

I hope that I can help you.


*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Oct 11, 2005)

*Hola amigos*

Hola amigos
I just wanted to let you know that I have been a little busy and have not had time to post information. If you do have questions please ask or email me direct with the questions. I check my email several times a day.

Have a great week!


*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hola amigos!!*

I am back and see that I am way in the back. I hope that I can keep on giving you information and answering questions. If anyone has any, please ask! Have a great evening!


*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 26, 2005)

*La Gran Plaza*

Every time I've been to La Gran Plaza, one thing intrigues me, something that Frank might not notice.  There are at least five (and maybe more) small stores that carry a variety of inexpensive cosmetics and beauty aids.  I've found that I can get lip glosses for the kids in fun designs there, and also eye shadow brushes, special razors for arching your eyebrows, and many other things.  They are fun places to shop.

There are also a couple of stores that just sell Mexican candy, in many varieties...I think these are actually party stores, I'm not sure, but they are fun to look around in.

Then there is Mega.  Part grocery store, part hardware, part soft goods, and more.  Kinda like a "Super K-Mart." I've gotten interesting bath towels there, and also the best pot holders I've ever had.  They are shaped like butterfiles, and good for getting stuff out of the microwave.  They are well stuffed and I wish I had another pair.

Fern



			
				Mazatlan Frank said:
			
		

> If you want to go to the shopping mall, we have a nice one that is called La Gran Plaza. It has a Mega (which is like a Walmart), a nice Department store and also Movie cinemas, Recorcholis (video games, very nice!) for kids, Sanborns (a chain of nice restaurants and stores), a fast food area (including Burger King and Dairy queen) and many other little shops. This is not a tourist mall, you will find things that we locals buy, like sandals, shoes, cloths, food, etc. It is all air conditioned so that is great! Specially for these months. If you like to go there, just tell the taxi driver to take you to La Gran Plaza. It is also 5 minutes away from the Golden zone, next to Sams Club. Enjoy it!
> 
> Mazatlan Frank


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Nov 7, 2005)

*True about La Gran Plaza*

I just checked in and see that we have a reply. Yes, what FERN MODENA says is true. They sell all kind of cosmetics, as well as shoes, cloths, and they have Dulceria Valdez which is a good candy store. We also have unisex saloons for haircuts, etc.
If you are at one of the many resorts in the Golden zone or north, you can take the bus that is called Cerritos Juarez, it goes right by La Gran Plaza.

Enjoy it, while you are helping out economy at the same time!
Have fun!


Mazatlan Frank


----------



## therobert (Nov 9, 2005)

*Questions for the Mazatlan Guru*

Hi, Frank,

I have a couple of questions for you. 

Where is the best place to golf in Mazatlan? price a round?

Last time I was there we went to a resturant downtown but I can't remember the name. I think it was Cafe 28? Ever heard of it or something similar to it?

Last question, where is the best place to get homemade tortillas?

Thanks
Robert


----------



## christsh (Nov 9, 2005)

*Hideaway Beach Club*

Frank, you are certainly popular.  What do you know about the Hideaway?  We have 1 BDR weeks 51 and 52.
Thanks for being there..
michelle


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Nov 11, 2005)

*Some answers*

*Therobert*
I would say Estrella del Mar
http://www.estrelladelmar.com/Golf.htm

It is very nice. I am not quite sure of the cost, but email them so they tell you.
I think the place is Deli 28, they serve sandwiches and deli stuff, correct? It is on Belisario Dominguez street in the Old Mazatlan.
Many tortilla factories, go to walmart ley, gigante, mega or any of the big supermarkets.

*christsh*
The Hideaway is the Holiday inn. I have a good friend that stays there every year, he loves it. He just left, but told me that now they are making balconies on the ocean view rooms, sounds nice! My office is almost across the street from the Holiday Inn

Enjoy your stay!


Mazatlan Frank


----------



## DianeH (Nov 13, 2005)

My turn......

Frank, my husband had aquired a taste for cigars and wondered if you could recommend a good shop.  Also, what is a nice wine to buy in Maz?  We realize Mexican wine is not the greatest (no disrespect intended).

Diane


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Nov 28, 2005)

I haven´t been here for a while, sorry. For Cuban cigars, I would say Indio shop in the old mazatlan or next to the No Name cafe is a cuban cigar place...


*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## DianeH (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks Frank,
and wine?


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Nov 29, 2005)

For Wine and liquor I would say CASA ARIAS by the Aquarium on the Malecon. They have a nice selection and good prices-


Mazatlan Frank


----------



## DianeH (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks Frank.   I am most interested in knowing is the name of a nice wine that we can purchase for the occassional dinner.

Diane


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Dec 19, 2005)

*Sorry for the delay*

I have been absent because things are getting very busy here. I just wanted to do a little posting so people coming to Mazatlan get familiar with things.

*Just a little comment about the Pulmonias.*
These are small little vehicles that look like golf carts. They started putting  them together in the 1960´s, originally brought in from the US and were Cushman and 3 wheels. In the 1970´s as the dollar went up so high, they could not import them in Mazatlan, so they started making their own version out of the old Volkswagen, that is when they changed to 4 wheel. As they were so much competition to the regular taxis, well they made their own version, which we call safaris. They were actually calling them at the beggining Penicilins, because they would say that they were the cure to Pneumonia (Pulmonia). They are actually the cars that in the US were called The Thing. The difference is that Pulmonias have no doors and the safaris do have doors.

Just a little comment, so you all know.

To All of you, FELIZ NAVIDAD!!!!!

Mazatlan Frank


----------



## Mary (Dec 20, 2005)

Frank, thank you much for all the information that are providing.  I have an exchange into Costa de Oro Beach in March 2006 and I have a few questions

1) Where is this resort compared to the shopping area?

2) Have you ever heard of Mexican Dental Vacation?  You had said in a previous post that alot of American and Canadians came to Mazatlan for dental work.  I was in a near fatal car accident last year and a lot of my front teeth were knocked out.  I have a denture now, but can't imagine having it for the rest of my life (I'm only 44).  I need about 20K worth of dental work and Mexican Dental Vacation can do it for about 55%-60% of what it costs in Washington state.  They advertise that they are the only clinic in Mazatlan that is "run by Americans, for Americans and Canadians.

3) Would we need to rent a car, or can we rely on taxi's and buses?

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Mary


----------



## DianeH (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Mary
Go to Mazinfo.com and you will see tourist pages with info including recommended dentists by residents of Mazatlan.  I would get more than one /price based on the amount you will be spending.

But having said that, I have an appointment in February with that dental office to have my teeth chemically bleached.  I don't know when you are planning to go down but I can email you when I get back about it.

Diane


----------



## Mary (Dec 22, 2005)

DianeH said:
			
		

> Hi Mary
> Go to Mazinfo.com and you will see tourist pages with info including recommended dentists by residents of Mazatlan.  I would get more than one /price based on the amount you will be spending.
> 
> But having said that, I have an appointment in February with that dental office to have my teeth chemically bleached.  I don't know when you are planning to go down but I can email you when I get back about it.
> ...



Thanks Diane.  I've had all of my upper teeth extracted and currently wearing a denture.  What I'm looking for are implants and then crowns and bridges.  I'd love to hear about your experience.  My husband and I had already had an exchange into Mazatlan in March when I saw their ad in the Alaska Airlines magazine.  The office manager and I have e-mailed each other and while the price is a little spendy, it's about 40%-50% cheaper than here in the states. 

I'll check out that website.

Mary


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Dec 28, 2005)

*Sorry!*

I appologize that I cannot answer some of your questions quickly, but I get home late sometimes and I barely answer my emails, I get around 20-25 per day. If you have a question and you would loke, email me direct    fkole2000@hotmail.com 
I will be waiting for your questions,

Feliz Año Nuevo!


*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## ipowell (Jan 2, 2006)

*Taxi from airport to hotel zone*

Frank,

We are going to Mazatlan at the end of month and want to take a taxi (for 2) from the airport.  Last time we just took a big bus and stopped at 15 hotels before we got to ours.  Needless to say we spent over 2 hours on the bus.  Do you know how much it would be to just jump in a taxi and get to the hotel zone in a half hour rather than 2 hours?

Also where can we buy fresh shrimp?  I think when we were there a couple of years ago it was toward old town but I don't remember the street address.

TIA

Imo


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 3, 2006)

The street name is Aquilles Serdan, and it is a couple of blocks off the Malecon.

Fern



			
				ipowell said:
			
		

> Frank,
> Also where can we buy fresh shrimp? I think when we were there a couple of years ago it was toward old town but I don't remember the street address.
> 
> TIA
> ...


----------



## Mazatlan Frank (Jan 3, 2006)

*Airport Taxi*

Yes, for a taxi at the airport, you can go to the airport taxi (yellow taxis) booth and pay for the taxi right there. They will give you a ticket for the taxi. Tell them that you want a taxi for yourself and not the colectivo (which is a van with several people). I am not sure of the cost, but it should be around 20 and 25 us depending on the Hotel.
The shrimp market is also known locally as Las Changueras. There you can find all the different sizes of shrimp at the best prizes. But check prices and sizes first as each one is individually owned.
If you need more information, email me fkole2000@hotmail.com in case I do not answer sooner. SOmetimes I get busy and can not visit the forum.

Enjoy Mazatlan.

*Mazatlan Frank*


----------



## rolf olson (Jan 9, 2006)

Mazatlan Frank said:
			
		

> I have threads on other boards and I would like to start one here. If anyone has questions about  the City of Mazatlan, please ask. I will be writing a little information also but questions are welcome!
> I live in Mazatlan so I have seen a few sites, but never have stayed in any, but if you have questions about Activities, Beaches, Prices or general information, please ask.
> Have a nice weekend!
> 
> *Mazatlan Frank*


Thank you for your generous offer of information, Frank. My aunt will be joining us at the Sea Garden with extended family for the week of Mar 24-31. But she will arrive from Phoenix on Thursday, March 23 and needs a hotel room for the night. What do you recommend? Thanks for any help you can provide.
Rolf Olson in snowy Minnesota


----------



## mnwalleye99 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Fishing Mazatlan*

Been to Mazatlan several years ago. Enjoyed the fishing and being out on the water. Any suggestions on some reputable locals to go with. We like to go out in panga's and a larger boat if 6 of us go out. We  like to negotiate a fair price and go out several times a week. Please include phone numbers, e-mail, name or how to contact this person. Thanks


----------



## cabobill (Jan 23, 2006)

*Fishing/Mazatlan*



			
				mnwalleye99 said:
			
		

> Been to Mazatlan several years ago. Enjoyed the fishing and being out on the water. Any suggestions on some reputable locals to go with. We like to go out in panga's and a larger boat if 6 of us go out. We  like to negotiate a fair price and go out several times a week. Please include phone numbers, e-mail, name or how to contact this person. Thanks



 I always use Escualo Fleet. Good boats and good skippers; they operate from Dock #10 at the new Marina Mazatlan, on the North end of the Golden Zone. Dial 913-03-03 for their office across from the Hotel Fiesta Inn, or see the tour desk at your resort. www.escualosportfishing.com or escualo@mazatlan.com.mx


----------



## jws3 (Feb 27, 2006)

My recollection from visiting Mazatlan in the 1980s is that the Pulmonias were then called Mariposas (Butterfly in English) and you could rent them rather cheap.


----------



## gizmo276 (Mar 14, 2006)

*RV Park, Mar Rosa*

Hi, Since you live there you may know if Mar Rose, RV park, next door to the Holiday Inn is still in operation and would be open in the summer.  We drove down there last winter and had heard rumors it might close.  We own a timeshare at the Inn at Maz. and our kids and grandkids will be staying there so am hoping we can stay at Mar Rose since it is the closest to the Inn and is on the water.  I tried emailing them to the email address listed but it came back.  
We really love Mazatlan and love staying at the Inn.  The same people have been working there for years and service is excellent.  Like the location since we can walk to most every place we like to go.  
Jacquie


----------



## DianeH (Mar 15, 2006)

When we were in Maz last month we stopped in to Mar Rosa to check it out.  We have a phone number: 011-52-669-913-6187.

Also, you can email them at GABRIELA_VANDUYN@bc.sympatico.ca

We also checked out San Bartolo RV Park which is closer to the PBonito Maz (not ocean side, in about a block).  I don't have info on them but you could probably get it from Google.

Diane


----------

